# Yamaha fgx730sc as a second???



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

just want to get your views on this yamaha rosewood dread-anyone own this guitar? would you consider buying it if you were into country style music-i have a tak now but i've tried a few yams and thought they sounded pretty 'bassy' which i prefer-so i'm thinking this one oughta do it for me-feel free to share your thoughts with me, thanks folks!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I love Yamahas. Good value. We have a ton of them around here. The rosewood back models aren't too bassy. An 87' FG460SA is my main acoustic ..opps my only acoustic. 

Some older used Yamaha's were Mahogany back and sides. They can be not as bright but not overly bassy either.

Do you need the pickup?


----------

